

Comprehend Systems (YC W11) Closes $1.2mm Seed Round - rmorrison
http://www.comprehend.com/comprehend-systems-secures-1-2mm-in-seed-funding/

======
jcarden
Congrats guys. Way to go for YC Healthcare!

------
nmb
Awesome. Looking forward to seeing more of you guys in the future!

------
old-gregg
Go Comprehend! Palantir of clinical studies!

Congrats guys.

------
SteliE
Congrats guys!!!

------
mahmoudimus
Fantastic! You guys are awesome!

------
rdl
Wow, congratulations. Looks like a great mix of investors, too.

------
chrischen
That's amazing!

------
guiseppecalzone
Nice work guys!

------
kapilkale
Congrats gents!

------
randall
What what!?

------
rokhayakebe
Now can you drop the systems out of the name? :)

~~~
rmorrison
We've been working on that ever since we picked up comprehend.com = )

------
joshu
congrats!

